# Sailors on Jetskis



## Kirkhill (16 Oct 2014)

Ahem, my error. Sailors on Expeditionary Survey Vessels.  




> LCAC Launches Fleet Survey Team for the First Time
> 
> 
> (Source: US Navy; issued Oct 15, 2014)
> ...



http://www.defense-aerospace.com/article-view/release/157994/jet_skiing-with-the-us-navy.html


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (16 Oct 2014)

Now that's a good idea.

Outside of harbours, the close inshore waters of say, less than 2 or 3 meters in depth are probably the least well charted because no one would normally even think of operating that close to shore with large boats or ships. But when you are carrying out a beach landing, there may be some surprises in there that you would prefer to find in an other manner than the hard way.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (7 Nov 2014)

Yes it can sure beat sending in swimmers, although might not work out so well in a contested landing zone. But in general a good idea marrying existing tech to expand a needed capability. 

I did send this story to a contact in the Canadian Hydrographic Survey, they might make sense for supporting further mapping in the arctic where shallow water is quite common.


----------

